# underwater pics



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

bad quality but better then nothing.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

there still not bad quality i have seen worse pics taken above water.
nice p-bass
dixon


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

DiXoN said:


> there still not bad quality i have seen worse pics taken above water.
> nice p-bass
> dixon


 talking smack about my pics? ill take you down!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Peacock said:


> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> > there still not bad quality i have seen worse pics taken above water.
> ...


 i was talking about some of mine

and some of yours hahaha lol

dixon


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ahahah chump


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

Peacock: dude, you admitted to bad water quality! why you biting his head off for!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

no i DONNOT admit to bad water quality. i admit to bad Pic quality









and i was joking.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

were you swimming with them when these pics were taken?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

no i put a 10 gallon under the water, then the cam in the tank.


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

damn! that's a great idea!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

lovely. pic quality aside of course. Neat idea too, i might add


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> no i put a 10 gallon under the water, then the cam in the tank.


 Good idea...I may have to try that someday...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dracofish said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > no i put a 10 gallon under the water, then the cam in the tank.
> ...


 ya defenatly..

also, it works the best for checking your fish out to make sure its healthy.. its how i have been checking my Pbass for fungus.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Cool P Bass! Those are the ones you recommended for my 330 g cichlid tank, huh?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

no, those get to large









i recomend these


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Oh! sweet!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

we were having a laugh.
its all cool.
dixon


----------



## ShaneN. (Mar 8, 2004)

tank with camera under water? can some paint me a mental picture here...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

nice


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Glad to see they are doing well Neal. Take care of my babies and breed them please so i can get some replacements!!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

haha, thats cool man! I have used one of those disposable underwater cams, haven't developed it yet.


----------

